# Materials that can be made into cube tiles?



## Johnny (Oct 2, 2013)

Cubesmith takes forever to ship and I would almost rather make my own tiles. What are some commonly sold things that can be cut into tiles?


----------



## Me (Oct 2, 2013)

- You could take construction paper of your choice and glue it on. Bonus: cool texture
- You could get several flavors (and thus colors) of gum, chew it and stick it on. Bonus: your cube will be extra grippy, won't chip, and the 'stickers' will mold to your grip. Downside: you break WCA regulations 3j and 3d
- Go to your local hardware stores, buy ceramic tiles and grout, stick 'em on. Downside: breaking WCA regs again, tiles too thick.
- Get colored plastic folders from an office supply store, cut them up, glue them on. Bonus: most practical in this list.
All the creative solutions I got, maybe someone will post some practical ones.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 2, 2013)

Coloured sandpaper or just wait for CS to ship.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm working on a 55mm zhanchi with flat lego tiles cut down to 1mm so the cube will be 57mm *when* it is done (I've been working on it for a long time now)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 2, 2013)

I considered using duct tape before but I never had the chance to try it. They have all colors of duct tape and they're pretty cheap so even if they come off a lot, it's easy to replace. I don't know how well it works though

carefully rip off the tiles that sometimes are on the dollar store cubes and stick them on a good cube


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 3, 2013)

cube boxes? cut and stick, resorcefull and recycle! xbox game cases (green) and other video cases that have a colour, sweet wrappers, ok, now im just looking around my room for stuff


----------



## rj (Oct 3, 2013)

Johnny said:


> Cubesmith takes forever to ship and I would almost rather make my own tiles. What are some commonly sold things that can be cut into tiles?



I used craft foam once. Not exactly "Tiles", but hey, it worked well.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 3, 2013)

Foam tiles?.......
interesting


----------

